# Southport - Oak Island Pressure Washing/Gutter Cleaning



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Bear with me guys I'm on a mission.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

HouseOfColor said:


> Bear with me guys I'm on a mission.


Missed a spot...? Nice before and after!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

great picture f13 ??? they must of been pure black in person for such a dramatic picutre


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gutter grenade does work well for the black streaks. If I am ever in the need for pressure washing in Oak Island I will for sure visit ultimatehousewash.com .


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

That is definitely some nice gutter cleaning. Great before and afters of that Oak Island home.


----------

